# First fish on fly



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

I went to the pond to practice casting a little this afternoon. Ended up catching my first fish on a fly! Not sure what it is, and it wasnâ€™t the bass I was targeting, but it was still awesome!


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Looks like a super pale Crappie. Nice job!


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

karstopo said:


> Looks like a super pale Crappie. Nice job!


Thanks! Little over gunned with the 8 weight lol. I think youâ€™re right, body shape and fin location look like a crappie, just no markings to speak of


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

First on a fly is something. 

Odds are that you’re the one who’s hooked. 

Wait till you strip set your first red..

Congrats!


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

Good! I do the same with the lake behind me


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Very cool! Keep on casting, the tug on the line from fly fishing is addictive. I enjoy fly casting, the catching is a bonus. BTW-the fish looks like a tilapia.


----------



## Gisclair (Mar 8, 2018)

Nice work! Let the addiction begin!


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

Catching bream at the local pond is where most of us got our start. That never gets old. The sky is the limit on what and where you can fly fish. Good luck


----------

